# RR: 107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Barbirolli (cond.), City of London Sinfonia	(1962)










2.	A. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1990)










3.	Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1972)










4.	Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)










5.	Slatkin (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1981)










6.	Silvestri (cond.), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra	(1967)










7.	Mitropoulos (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










8.	Previn (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)










9.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1963)










10.	Karajan (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1953)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Barbirolli (cond.), City of London Sinfonia	(1962)
2.	A. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1990)
3.	Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1972)
4.	Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)
5.	Slatkin (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1981)
6.	Silvestri (cond.), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra	(1967)
7.	Mitropoulos (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
8.	Previn (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)
9.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1963)
10.	Karajan (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1953)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

